# anyone go out this weekend?



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

anybody make it out hunting this weekend? have any luck? i went out but didn't see a thing


----------



## predator_hunter (Feb 7, 2010)

I did but i don't think I'll be back out untill this snow melts off alittle.I hate to much snow and this is to much.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Went out and had to change plans due to rain and ice, no luck up here. Going out again in a couple of days.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Was out sat.evening and nailed 2 male yotes. I hav'nt had any luck with distress calls on coyotes in 3 weeks since breeding season is on,but female invitation and estrus chirp is working pretty well.


----------



## BarelyTame (Feb 16, 2010)

I know it's late, but I'm just gearing up for the year. My wife and I spent a month in Nigeria, Africa -- got back a week ago. I haven't ice fished or hunted for coyotes yet this year. How's it been so far?


----------



## MGTEXAS (Jan 30, 2010)

Me and my son made 3 stands Saturday evening. called in 1 at each of the first two locations. killed one. i am mixing the male and invitation calls and a little bit of rabbit. got lots of howls back. I kind of expected to see more but the mud was so bad that we made a real ruckus getting into the areas. plus the army was out training on Ft Hood where we hunted.


----------



## dogtalker (Feb 17, 2010)

I Went out heard quite a few, had visuals on four but didnt get any to commit. breading i guess. i mixed up the sounds not good enough.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

BarelyTame said:


> I know it's late, but I'm just gearing up for the year. My wife and I spent a month in Nigeria, Africa -- got back a week ago. I haven't ice fished or hunted for coyotes yet this year. How's it been so far?


been slow for me. i know a lot of the dogs i call to have been called before and it's getting tougher and tougher to trick their cunning little a$$es


----------

